# Anything Yet?



## Frankiethewheel (Sep 3, 2002)

anybody know if there is anything worth going down fishing to Cape May yet?
Thanks


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Still too cold for catching, but the fishing should be great if you wear your skiing gear.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Anything yet*

Water temp is a liitle cold, ya hear of a few here and there. Drum should pick up april/may. weakies may/june.....


----------

